# Mix two DCC signals from two DCC++ stations, possible?



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi:

I'm running my trains using a DCC++ implementation running on an Arduino Mega. I built a panel with 4 throttles (sliding pots) and switches for controlling the turnouts.
I will add a section to my layout and it would be convenient to command the locos from another panel. Is it possible to connect another Arduino sending its DCC signals to an already running DC layout?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I would say no, the DCC signals would not have the required seperation between the two.. as in two combined DCC signals

how ever, I have never tried it ???
If you mean combining DC with DCC , again this would be a no, that one I have tried, it was an accident, and didn't work out well ..repairs were needed to the DCC controller


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Definitely don't mix DC and DCC inputs. Bad things happen.

I'm not familiar with the setup you have. With the more standard DCC arrangements, you would simply add one or more boosters to the DCC bus. Adding additional throttles would be as simple as setting them up so they don't conflict with existing ones. Maybe your system doesn't work that way, though.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

No DC at home.
"My" system is capable of controlling 9000+ locos though that is the theory.
I just wanted to skip adding throttles to the current base station. It just a matter of editing my sketch running in the Arduino anyway.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

rva1945 said:


> I just wanted to skip adding throttles to the current base station. It just a matter of editing my sketch running in the Arduino anyway.


there can only be on source for the DCC signal. That signal can be boosted to provide higher current, or routed to multiple boosters to feed power to different parts of the layout. since those booster are all in sync, the voltage at the rails on either side of the gap between two power districts, will be changing in unison, avoid a short.


sounds like you need a bus (rs-485) that can poll various throttles or panels at different locations on the layout. Or maybe you should hop on the LCC/OpenLCB bandwagon


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

My gut feeling is that it wouldn't work BUT I know you can run Lionel's Legacy/TMCC and MTH's DCS systems on the same track at the same time so......maybe?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

For your additional throttles, have you seen this project for a wireless DCC++ throttle which is also built with an arduino? That site has all kinds of great DCC++ projects on it.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> BUT I know you can run Lionel's Legacy/TMCC and MTH's DCS systems on the same track at the same time so......maybe?


_MTH Corporation's DCS controller can be configured to control TMCC locomotives,_.



rva1945 said:


> I built a panel with 4 throttles (sliding pots)


i'm curious how the locomotive address is selected for each throttle? PC interface?


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

If your modified DCC++ system using your panel throttles still accepts commands on the USB port, then running JMRI with an external wireless router and smart phones as throttles would work, or you could engineer a version of your panel throttles that fed appropriate commands into the USB port on the DCC++.


----------

